# 3 year old birthday ideas on a budget



## puamama (Jun 12, 2006)

We have a tiny budget but want to have a birthday party at a park for my daughter. I'm looking for ideas for group activities and food ideas. Also, we need to have it at the park rain or shine, so if it rains, what rainy park activities can you suggest? I am stressing about this, I'm not sure why but it's 4am and it woke me up. Thanks.....


----------



## fizgig (Aug 3, 2007)

Not sure what the weather is like there but we just has a party for DS that was a huge hit. A few things we did:

We had a bunch of old cardboard boxes in the garage. We filled them with balloons and taped them shut then put them in the back yard. Opening and dumping them was fun then they played with the boxes and balloons for a long time. Forts were made, space ships, etc.

Then we broke down the boxes, laid them on the grass, brought out paints and chalk and the kids drew huge pictures.

Then I brought out a bag of little water pistols and the kids squirted each other for a while.

That's all we did and they really seemed to enjoy it.

We also had a flat of cupcakes instead of a cake which was totally reasonable and easier for the parents (no plates, forks, etc).

Other than that we just had a veggie tray and water.

Hope that helps!


----------



## LeaPea (Oct 7, 2009)

homemade play-doh


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't have the party over a meal time. Then you serve fruit and veggies with some dip.

Cupcakes are good.

A few balloons for the kids to play with, then they play at the playground.

Homemade play-doe and some stickers and bubbles for the gift bags.

This is what we did for our DD 2nd birthday at the park.
Everyone had a great time.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Rain painting (or, obviously, not-rainy painting). Use a cheap tempra paint, big but kinda sturdy paper - it can handle getting diluted by raindrops.

I'm blanking on other ideas right now - but I love the crafty crow for new ideas for kid stuff to do/make. There's a lot there that recycles other stuff and good ideas for younger kids.


----------



## librarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

dance party! toddlers love to dance, especially if their grownups dance with them. Go to the library and get some cds of fun kids music, turn it on, and dance! Try stuff that has actual movements to it - Wiggles, Raffi, Laurie Berkner, Hap Palmer.

Toddler crowd pleasers-

Hokey Pokey

Shake Your Sillies Out

Touch Your Toes to Your Nose

If You're Happy and You Know It

Wheels on the Bus

Beanbag Game (need beanbags for this one)

Seconding the homemade playdough. do you have any cookie cutters you can use with that?

I wouldn't do much in the way of decorations or favors (unless you do the playdough- then break it into pieces, put it in a baggie and each child can take some home).

good luck and have fun!


----------



## Bird Girl (Mar 12, 2007)

Do you have a tent? If you have a tent with a rain-fly, you could have a "Noah's Ark" party! I would make paper-plate animal hats like these: http://alphamom.com/family-fun/holidays/diy-holiday-hats-for-every-occasion/ only turned into whatever animal you like. You could do face-paints for every kid with a small set like this: http://www.dickblick.com/products/palmer-face-paint-pots/ and the kids could pretend to be animals. Ask them to bring their rainboots and have an animal parade in the rain. The kids would probably be happy climbing in and out of the tent twenty or a hundred times. Do cupcakes with a little plastic animal on the top, and you are set for dessert and a party treat. I like home-made popcorn for an inexpensive snack. Have fun!


----------



## DaisyMay (Aug 17, 2008)

Bubbles - individual bubble wands and/or a bubble machine. Our parties for this age group have pretty much consisted of bubbles and balloons and that's done the job. Music/dancing is also a good idea. A tent (if you have one) would be fun even if it's not raining. We had fun at a Halloween party with a huge bowl filled with spaghetti and jell-o and the kids lucky dipped into it, looking for little farmyard animals that were hiding in the gunk.


----------



## David Bauguess (Sep 23, 2012)

ALOT OF BALOONs.(dollerstore)hot dogs and chips,Yr child will not care about materials but remember what her mother has done.


----------

